# Does This Look Ready?



## Piperson (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a cutting from a White Widow. Been in flowering mode 12/12 for 9 weeks. Do you think I should go ahead and harvest it or wait till 10 weeks? If you need more info, let me know. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*what colour are her trichs ?  looks mighty tasty tho :48:*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2008)

No where near..  imo another 3weeks at least.

your pistols are like 90% white.

your not ready until at least your pistols are 80% red/brown.
Then start checking Trichs..


----------



## Piperson (Aug 18, 2008)

The trics look pretty clear in the photo.


----------



## tess (Aug 18, 2008)

I would leave at least another week For a more satisfying result


----------



## Piperson (Aug 18, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> No where near..  imo another 3weeks at least.
> 
> your pistols are like 90% white.
> 
> ...



Even if the reg. flowering time is 6-8 weeks?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with another 3 weeks at least, I do not agree with going by the pistil colour, some plants still have 90% white pistils when its harvest time.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*depending on what high you want you want them opaque to amber 

also ive chopped down ladies where her pistols are still white and the trichs 40% amber :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

Piperson said:
			
		

> Even if the reg. flowering time is 6-8 weeks?


 
White widows do not have a flowering time of 6-8 weeks, its more like 12-14

White widow




Origin: Holland
Composition: The crossover is the grower's secret! 
Flowering-Time: 8-10 weeks indoor, outside 10-14 weeks 
Environment: Outside/Indoor/greenhouse 
Appearance: very strong plant with big leaves 
Height: inside: 60-75 cm, outside 1.50 - 2.00 m 
Yield: 150-200 gr. 
Harvest-Time: end of October 

 This very strong plant has an extremely high quality. Note of the growers: please do not overfeed this plant.

You have to remember the sellers stretch the truth sometimes and part of what they stretch is flowering times


----------



## Piperson (Aug 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> White widows do not have a flowering time of 6-8 weeks, its more like 12-14



Ok, thanks everyone. I wasn't sure because the last one turned amber between 8+9 weeks. I'll see what it does in another wk. I've been waiting so i can move another cutting into 12/12 mode.


----------



## Wood-dro (Aug 18, 2008)

nice plant


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 19, 2008)

IMO:  breeders flowering time is the MINIMUM amount of time for
bud to be SMOKE worthy.  Trust me.  

i dont even bother checking trichs until my PISTOLS are at least 50%.
When checking TRICHS, it makes you anxious and time seems to SLOW
down.  

also, dont consider chopping until at least till the plant is feeding on itself.
At least the big fan leaves.  and Even the smell bud leaf.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 22, 2008)

What do you mean by feeding on itself?  My indica's fan leaves are yellowish green and some have fallen off.  Is that what you're talking about?  I'm watching the trichs though, but most are still clear.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> What do you mean by feeding on itself? My indica's fan leaves are yellowish green and some have fallen off. Is that what you're talking about? I'm watching the trichs though, but most are still clear.


 
Bingo..

dont worry when the leaves start dying off.
you are going to think, your plants are going bald
and come harvest there wont be anything to manicure.

but trust me. When harvest time come, they;ll be plenty 
of trimming to be done to get your fingers nice and sticky
with a nice hash to rub off your fingers to smoke.  <-- if you
use your hands like i do.  :hubba:


----------



## Piperson (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's what it looks like now. I think I might harvest it soon. What do ya think? The last 2 waterings were with plain water. Should I just wait till it dries out and then harvest?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

she looks ready to me,what are her trichs lookin like?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 4, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:


:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice! :holysheep:


----------



## Piperson (Sep 4, 2008)

Under a magnifying glass they're looking mostly cloudy, but some amber. Should I wait til it dries before cutting? I was thinking that would decrease the time it will take to cure it. Here's some pics I took thru a magnifying-glass.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

I cut mine "mostly cloudy" cause I like the "head high" better than the lazy feeling you will get from the amber trichs.. as far as cuttin 'em.. there are too many myths..aka "opinions" IMO.. I'd cut & hang 'em within the next week or so.. Make sure you cure the buds properly and you won't be sorry.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2008)

Piperson said:
			
		

> Under a magnifying glass they're looking mostly cloudy, but some amber. Should I wait til it dries before cutting? I was thinking that would decrease the time it will take to cure it. Here's some pics I took thru a magnifying-glass.



I also like to harvest when mostly cloudy, but with some amber.  Read the stickies for info on cutting and curing.  I don't think there is any shortcut to curing.  I like to trim all the leaves off and then hang them until almost dry and then into the sealed jars.  I find it easier to trim the leaves off when they are green, rather than when they are dry.  The more leaf material you are able to trim away, the smoother the smoke will be (well, if cured correctly).

You have a wonderful looking girl there.  You should be very proud.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Goddess, She is a wonderful looking plant.  And i also like to harvest when cloudy and a few amber.  She looks so tastey already.


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 6, 2008)

beautiful plant !! longer is always better! i get so impatient towards the end, but the wait is always worth it.


----------

